# موقع و منتدى القس عبد المسيح بسيط الجديد



## Fadie (29 يونيو 2007)

*www.fatherbassit.com*

*www.fatherbassit.com/forum*

*موقع و منتدى القس عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير*​


----------



## sunny man (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موقع و منتدى القس عبد المسيح بسيط الجديد*

أشكرك يا فادى على موقع و منتدى القس عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير


----------



## فارس الشباب (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موقع و منتدى القس عبد المسيح بسيط الجديد*

مشكوررر   حبيبى 

وتسلم الايادى


----------



## samirwilson (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقع و منتدى القس عبد المسيح بسيط الجديد*

شكرا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وكل عام والجميع ومحبة وسلام


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقع و منتدى القس عبد المسيح بسيط الجديد*

ميرسى يا فادى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## abn_eleslam (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقع و منتدى القس عبد المسيح بسيط الجديد*

يا جماعه انا دخلت اللينكات 

موقع القس شغال 

بس المنتدي مش عاوز يشتغل 

هل الموضوع ده عندي بس ولا عند الكل ؟؟؟

يا ريت حد يفيدني

علشان نفسي ادخله


----------



## باسليوس (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقع و منتدى القس عبد المسيح بسيط الجديد*

يا جماعة المنتدي عند ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط مش شغال 
لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــية


----------



## My Rock (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقع و منتدى القس عبد المسيح بسيط الجديد*



abn_eleslam قال:


> يا جماعه انا دخلت اللينكات
> 
> موقع القس شغال
> 
> ...


 


باسليوس قال:


> يا جماعة المنتدي عند ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط مش شغال
> لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــية


 

المنتدى مش شغال حاليا..
بنعمة الرب يرجع عن قريب...


----------



## صوت الرب (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقع و منتدى القس عبد المسيح بسيط الجديد*

*شكرا يا فادي على الموقع
و أكثر ما أعجبني فيه 
1- كتب أبونا بسيط
2- الرد على الشبهات
*
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك*


----------



## الكنيسة العربية (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موقع و منتدى القس عبد المسيح بسيط الجديد*

المنتدى مش شغال يا فادى


----------



## ارثوذكس 1 (1 مارس 2010)

المنتدى لا يعمل، وحتى بعض اللنكات في وبسايت القمص لا يعملون!


----------



## نبيل كمال جرجس (17 أبريل 2011)

[ سلام ونعمه يا ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط ونقبل الايادى
اشكر محبتكم على السماح لى بالدخول  الى الموقع واتمنى ان يكون اشتراكى مفيد لى ولأخواتى اعضاء المنتدى وان تكون استفساراتى مجديه واستفيد منها  وكل عام وقداستكم بخير وسلام بمناسبه احد الشعانين  وربنا يجعل كل ايامنا اعياد 
                                                                    ابنك الضعيف 
                                                                  نبيل كمال جرجس


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أبريل 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2011)

هنا : 

http://www.fatherbassit.org/vb/​


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا غالى


----------



## نبيل كمال جرجس (19 أبريل 2011)

سلام ونعمه ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط نقبل الايادى
        ذهبت الى القدس العام الماضى فى نفس هذا الميعاد وعند رجوعى تم حرمانى من التناول من الاسرار المقدسه وسألت كثيرا من الاباء الكهنه لماذا يمنع قداسه البابا الذهاب الى القدس حتى اب اعترافى لم يفيدنى عن السبب ولكن اب واحد قال لى ماهو الاسرائليين بيحرقو لنا كنايس هناك....... واللى بيحصل فى مصر من تفجير كنائس وقتل اولادنا وخطف بناتنا واياديهم ملوثه بدمهم وبعدين اقول اخش القدس وايدى فى ايديهم ومن آخر قال لى انت عصبى ليه ياأخى وارسلت الى قداسة الباب عده اعتذرات ولم يجيبنى     
     انا مااعرفه ان اى مسيحى خاطىء يلجأ الى التوبه والاعتراف حتى يتمكن من التناول على الرغم ان قبل السفر قلت لأ ب اعترافى ويعلم بدهابى ورجوعى                                             وما اعر فه ايضا ان المسيح رب المجد قبل التوبه من الزانيه والتى امسكت بزات الفعل وقال لها لا تفعلى ذلك ثانيه والزنا الذى هو اسوأ انواع الخاطايا يابى كما ان السيد المسيح بصق على وجهه وجلد واهانه وصلب وضرب بالحربه واعطوه المر ليشرب واشياء اخرى لم تذكر فى الانجيل ..... وهو على الصليب قال لهم اغفر لهم لأ نهم لا يعرفون ماذا يفعلون منتهى العطف والحنو والمغفره وانا اعر ف جيدا انك تعرف الكثير والكثير 
     وانا لا انكر على قدسكم اننى اتناول الاسرار المقدسه فى اى كنيسه لايعرفنى فيها الكاهن وبينى وبين الله اننى لم افعل جرما لا زنا ولا قتل ولا سرقه يغضب ربنا 
انا عمرى 63 ومش عارف لو حصل لى اى مكروه  اعمل ايه وانا الان مقيم فى دولة الامارات انا وزوجتى واولادى لرعايتة اولادهم 
       اشكر قدسك ولا اطيل على قدسك وان يكون عند ك الحل يا أبى وشكرا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 أبريل 2011)

*سلام ونعمة اخي الحبيب نبيل

ضع سوالك في قسم الاسئله المسحية

هنا

تحياتي*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (19 أبريل 2011)

تفضل يا عزيزي ده لو عايز تسال ابونا نفسه  في المنتدي بتاعه 			 				 					 						*أنت تسأل والقمص عبد المسيح بسيط يجيب*


----------



## نبيل كمال جرجس (20 أبريل 2011)

الاخ اوريجانوس الحبيب سلام ونعمه
     ردا على ردكم اول امس بوضع سؤالى فى موقع  ابونا  عبد المسيح بسيط فأننى ذهب اليه ولم اجد مكان  لوضع رسالتى بأرجو من سيادتك ان تطبع الرساله وتسلمها بكل بساطه الى ابونا والا هذا يكون هروبا من الرد لان مااعرفه ان هذا هو موقع ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط وانتم الاداريون المكلفون بتشغيله وراحه الاعضاء


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أبريل 2011)

*


نبيل كمال جرجس قال:



			الاخ اوريجانوس الحبيب سلام ونعمه
     ردا على ردكم اول امس بوضع سؤالى فى موقع  ابونا  عبد المسيح بسيط فأننى ذهب اليه ولم اجد مكان  لوضع رسالتى بأرجو من سيادتك ان تطبع الرساله وتسلمها بكل بساطه الى ابونا والا هذا يكون هروبا من الرد لان مااعرفه ان هذا هو موقع ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط وانتم الاداريون المكلفون بتشغيله وراحه الاعضاء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


استاذي نبيل كمال جرجس

انا لم اقول ضع ردك في موقع ابونا عبد المسيح بل الاخ الحبيب The Dragon Christian

موقع ابونا http://www.fatherbassit.org/vb/f20.html

لازم تقوم اولا بعمليه تسجيل اسمك في المنتدي ثم بعد ذلك يمكن ان تضع سوالك

مكان وضع السوال موجود كما هو 

صورة لذلك





ممكن ان ضعه هنا في المنتدي بس في قسم الاسئله علشان الاخوة يساعدوك 

بنفس الطريقه في قسم الاسئله المسيحية

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=12

تحياتي لك
*


----------



## bakhomius (7 فبراير 2013)

*من ادم الى ميلاد السيد المسيح*


----------



## bakhomius (7 فبراير 2013)




----------

